

RIP: The Iteration 19? - 2010 - gnubardt
http://www.erik.net/post/2387443734/death-of-iteration

======
hunterp
This entire article fails to mention what iterationless development actually
is....so what are some examples please!!

------
grncdr
I've been agitating for my team to try a more lean/kanban approach to planning
and executing our work. Nice to see a lot of my half-formed thoughts
articulated so nicely ;)

